# 8 month old is driving me CRAZY!



## Dooney's Mom

Ok- Dooney is 8 1/2 months old now. I have been getting up early and taking her for an hour walk in the mornings- working on obedience along the way- then I tried leaving her out of her cage during the day again- she ate the corner of the dining room carpet (thank goodness we wanted to put hardwood in there anyway) I have bought her "puzzle game treat dispensers" she can now get all her treats in a matter of minutes.

I have stuffed the kong with treats, frozen peanut butter in it. Hidden treats in the house. Played "find it" with her, trying to teach her new "tricks" (crawl, pick it up) I go home for lunch and since i only have 40 minutes there is not alot i can do- I let her outside to play, i do some obedience and then time to leave again. We go for walks and obedience again at night also for about an hour. now the weather is nicer I have been running with her too. We play in the hose, we play with the neighbors dogs, I took her to the dog parks this weekend (where she finally found a choc lab she couldn't catch- she wore her out!) She plays with the neighbors dog. I have taken her to doggy daycare 2 days a week. Short of quitting my job and making her my job- I don't know what else I can do to make her not be bored when she is not being interacted with.

It doesn't seem to be enough- she still flips out in her crate, trying to get out (I have done the SA training tips) and when I leave her out of her crate, she destroys something. 

She pretends like she knows absolutely nothing on our evening walks (she pulls doesn't want to sit/down" )

I have heard this referred to as the "teenage years", but is there anything I am not doing that I should? Do I just keep doing what I am doing and hope this phase will end sometime soon? Before she drives me and my poor DH crazy? :headbang::surrender::crazy:


----------



## sharkey19

Ya, I remember when Dax was that age, it got pretty brutal. It sounds like you are doing everything right, you just gotta keep at it. Don't get me wrong, I totally understand. I wanted to kill Dax on a regular basis. A lot of times I would have to put him in a crate just to give myself a time out from him.

If you keep on top of the exercise and training, it gets better! With the crate thing, did you just start crate training now?


----------



## lrodptl

Is he better on the weekends when he gets more activity? On leash walks just ain't enough. How about a 10 minute walk to a park,field or schoolyard and 30-40 minutes of more intense exercise like ballplay or dog play or swimming? I had to leave for work at 7 and I was out by 5:15 for an hour off leash wallking followed by about 30 minutes of ballplay since he was 8 weeks old. At noon he'd get another hour from my wife and then at 4PM,another hour from me. Never chewed anything,he learned the schedule. Now he's satisfied with 1.5 hours in the morning and 1 hour at 4PM. Sometimes it's very diifficult to meet their needs. I'd increase his morning activity intensity to start. It will get better.


----------



## Dooney's Mom

no- she has been crate trained from the day I brought her home, about 2 months ago is when she started acting out in the crate. I got some ideas from here to try and upped her exercise obedience in the past 2 months and no such luck...... So how long does this last again? LOL


----------



## Dooney's Mom

lrodptl said:


> Is he better on the weekends when he gets more activity? On leash walks just ain't enough. How about a 10 minute walk to a park,field or schoolyard and 30-40 minutes of more intense exercise like ballplay or dog play or swimming? I had to leave for work at 7 and I was out by 5:15 for an hour off leash wallking followed by about 30 minutes of ballplay since he was 8 weeks old. At noon he'd get another hour from my wife and then at 4PM,another hour from me. Never chewed anything,he learned the schedule. Now he's satisfied with 1.5 hours in the morning and 1 hour at 4PM. Sometimes it's very diifficult to meet their needs. I'd increase his morning activity intensity to start. It will get better.


I am afraid to walk her off leash- she is not 100% solid on her recall. I have no fenced in fields/parks nearby that aren't less than 20 minutes away- she will not chase a ball- i have no idea what is wrong with her on that one- She is better on the weekends, but she is with us ALOT more (not necessarily any extra activity except the dog park) she is good as long as we are there and awake.. it is just when left alone she becomes Satan's hellhound (LOL)


----------



## kiya

Dooney's Mom said:


> ...... So how long does this last again? LOL


Well Lakota is about 21 months old!
Walking doesn't tire my dogs out. As soon as I can get back on the trails back to bicycling for Lakota. My 2 older dogs are fine with our morning walk. Lakota gets bored if she's not tired.


----------



## sharkey19

Dooney's Mom said:


> I am afraid to walk her off leash- she is not 100% solid on her recall. I have no fenced in fields/parks nearby that aren't less than 20 minutes away- she will not chase a ball- i have no idea what is wrong with her on that one- She is better on the weekends, but she is with us ALOT more (not necessarily any extra activity except the dog park) she is good as long as we are there and awake.. it is just when left alone she becomes Satan's hellhound (LOL)


I know with Dax, even an hour run on top of all his walks wouldn't be enough to tire him out. We definitely had to focus on the training/brain work to try to wear him down. 

I wish I could tap into even 1/10th of the energy they have!

How long does it last? Well I think I started actually liking Dax around 1 year old, hahahhaa.


----------



## katya

OH MY! Sounds just like Mishka, I see you keep her pretty active which will help burn off some energy. i sent you a message because I was impressed with Dooney being out of the crate even for a little bit. I CANT leave mine out unless I'm home and even then she manges to destroy something.
Mine isnt as lucky, I work half a day and she hasn't been getting her hour walk or the dog park. She does play chase the ball inside but it's not enough for a pup her age. I'd say that this behaviour is normal but it can be corrected with much patience and firmness. She's adorable. I TOTALLY get the time out from them thing.. it keeps me from going crazy!!


----------



## ponyfarm

More exercise! Do you like to jog...that is a good way to tire them out. Get creative, think of something she will chase. Have you tried a flirt pole? Do you have kids that can run with her in the yard? Tried a jolly ball yet? Good luck!


----------



## dogless

Have you thought about using an x-pen instead of a crate? It give the dog more room to move around, and can play with toys better than in a crate. Maybe she would accept that better than being crated, and it would still protect your stuff. 

We used an x-pen instead of a crate for our dog until she was safe to leave loose in the house.


----------



## Dooney's Mom

I have started taking up jogging with her in the mornings- I can't run very far yet- but we are starting that. No kids. I was thinking about trying a flirt pole (have to find or build one) also- i went to petsmart at lunch- are bully sticks really that expensive? how long do those things last?

I am worried she can jump out of an X pen- have any of you had yours jump out of the pen? she can jump the baby gate I tried to use to lock her in the master bathroom- afraid to put her behind a closed door- my other GSD chewed the entire bottom out of a door and it wound up costing me at the vet!


----------



## dogless

Dooney's Mom said:


> I have started taking up jogging with her in the mornings- I can't run very far yet- but we are starting that. No kids. I was thinking about trying a flirt pole (have to find or build one) also- i went to petsmart at lunch- are bully sticks really that expensive? how long do those things last?
> 
> I am worried she can jump out of an X pen- have any of you had yours jump out of the pen? she can jump the baby gate I tried to use to lock her in the master bathroom- afraid to put her behind a closed door- my other GSD chewed the entire bottom out of a door and it wound up costing me at the vet!


Mine never jumped out of the x-pen. I think she jumped a baby get when I tried using that, but never the x-pen. She would push it around the room a bit, it was in our family room on a tile floor, and it was not anchored down, so she would push it around the room. But never jumped out. It was 4 feet high, and she could not get a running start, so it seems like it would be hard to jump.


----------



## hps

2 words FLIRT POLE!!!


----------



## PaddyD

Use every suggestion you can at that age. Jog, flirt pole, mind games, fetch, frisbee and on and on. As stated above, I didn't like my dog all that much until she was about a year. But luckily the breeder had mentioned that possibility and it helped me through the horrible months from 5 to 9 months. Your dog sounds normal, if you stick out and train and exercise and play with her the day will come when you notice that she has been 'good' for a few days and you just noticed it.


----------



## Dooney's Mom

I will definitely check into the X Pen and find a flirt pole- I will be trying ALL suggestions that is for sure. I am taking a "time out" from her tonight to go ride my horse- she will be with my poor DH ALL night (well only a few hours but to him it will seem an eternity) LOL


----------



## cassadee7

Oh my gosh, Saber was driving me NUTS for awhile at 8-9 months! So full of energy (still is but has better self control now), into everything, forgot all her commands for a few weeks. I will tell you that now she is almost 11 months and has showed a huge leap in maturity over the past 2 weeks! Just wonderful. 

I can walk her 2 miles, run her with other dogs for an hour, take an ob or nosework class for an hour, and dock dive for an hour and she still is not tired out. I think some of them just have boundless energy.

I would be careful with the xpen. Saber walked up to a 4' chain link fence and HOPPED over it in one leap, with NO running start, at about 8 months old. No doubt saber would not be contained by anything under 6' tall.

Don't buy bully sticks from pet shops. They are outrageously priced. Get them from bestbullysticks dot com. The odor free, thick, 12" ones are great. 

I got a mega sized chuckit and she loves to fetch with that nonstop. Also small jolly balls are great. I can get her tired in about 20 min of fetching and then she will come in and lay on the floor for 10-15 minutes and I get a break, lol.


----------



## Dooney's Mom

cassadee7 said:


> Oh my gosh, Saber was driving me NUTS for awhile at 8-9 months! So full of energy (still is but has better self control now), into everything, forgot all her commands for a few weeks. I will tell you that now she is almost 11 months and has showed a huge leap in maturity over the past 2 weeks! Just wonderful.
> 
> I can walk her 2 miles, run her with other dogs for an hour, take an ob or nosework class for an hour, and dock dive for an hour and she still is not tired out. I think some of them just have boundless energy.
> 
> I would be careful with the xpen. Saber walked up to a 4' chain link fence and HOPPED over it in one leap, with NO running start, at about 8 months old. No doubt saber would not be contained by anything under 6' tall.
> 
> Don't buy bully sticks from pet shops. They are outrageously priced. Get them from bestbullysticks dot com. The odor free, thick, 12" ones are great.
> 
> I got a mega sized chuckit and she loves to fetch with that nonstop. Also small jolly balls are great. I can get her tired in about 20 min of fetching and then she will come in and lay on the floor for 10-15 minutes and I get a break, lol.


Oh wow- that website is WAY cheaper!! they wanted almost $9 for one at PetCo today! Thanks for the info- I just ordered her some!

And Dooney can jump straight up on my bed from a sit position with no running start, so the X Pen probably won't contain her


----------



## Shaina

This topic is worrying me, since at 6 1/2 months I feel like my pup is FINALLY learning how to relax a little bit... I hope I don't hit a bad point in the next few months!


----------



## jennyp

I'm going through this too!! Brody is 9 months and right now I feel like crying. Walks are horrible, he wants to chase EVERY squirrel he sees. Sometimes I just feel like I have no control over him. I know I need to up the exercise so the suggestions so far have been very helpful. Umm, one dumb question though- what is a flirt pole?


----------



## hps

It is some type of pole( I use an old fishing pole) rope tied to it and some type of rag or other material, I use an old 3 wood cover (golf club) works great. Ritz loves it


----------



## cassadee7

I used a smallish horse whip from the feed store, with one of those de-stuffed raccoon toys tied onto it. I am not sure if it's a good idea at that age but you can try it. I used it all the time for saber as a pup but had to retire it at 5-6 months because it put her very high into a state of drive that she could not come down from.


----------



## ponyfarm

Hey if you have horses, you have a lunge line, so you can make a flirt pole. I took our lunge line and tied one of those toys without stuffing to the end. Then, I basically lunged Tim! Only thing, he got smart and would cut thru the circle, but he still had fun. Also, just try to find a toy she will fetch..that can really tire them out. Twenty minutes of sprints does wonders. Any carpeted areas in your house? Set up two buckets and a broom stick and have her do some low jumps and give out treats. Read thru the other threads similiar to this one and try everything, keeps it from getting boring!


----------



## gsdsar

Welcome to teenage hood of the GSD- just be consistant and she will eventually settle and figure things out. For a while I considered rehoming my male, he was HORRIBLE!!!!!!! But he acted out more toward me, coming up the leash, humping everything, jumping, biting, growling. he did grow out of it with consistant work and is now a wonderful boy.

Instead of running with her, i would look for things that wear her out mentally as well. Pounding on the joints when the growth plates are not closed can cause long term issues. i would ask your vet when he would recommend you can start that. Their growth plates usually close around 16-18 months.

Just keep a open mind and your sense of humour, trust me, you will need it in the months to come.


----------



## Dooney's Mom

Shaina said:


> This topic is worrying me, since at 6 1/2 months I feel like my pup is FINALLY learning how to relax a little bit... I hope I don't hit a bad point in the next few months!


LOL- ya at that age mine was good too-- make a mental note of all the suggestions I am getting, I have a feeling you are going to need them. Let us know when the teenage switch flips ON! 

Thanks guys, I will work on all of this- i WILL survive this- (i hope)


----------



## PaddyD

Shaina said:


> This topic is worrying me, since at 6 1/2 months I feel like my pup is FINALLY learning how to relax a little bit... I hope I don't hit a bad point in the next few months!


Surprised your pup hasn't started acting up yet. But if he/she doesn't soon then you might be the exception to the rule.


----------



## Shaina

PaddyD said:


> Surprised your pup hasn't started acting up yet. But if he/she doesn't soon then you might be the exception to the rule.


If it makes you feel any better she has been a little terrorist from the day I brought her home. Her training is great, but she is VERY active, submissively pees everywhere when she meets new people that give her attention, has destroyed every leash Ive bought her, digs holes, and bounces against the back door any time we go upstairs. She's starting to relax a LOT... but nights like tonight make me realize we've got a long way to go until maturity!

I went to eat my dinner and stepped on her prong collar that Id left on the floor. Prong collar got stuck in my foot, gave me a bleeding puncture wound. Went to dress it, came back and she'd eaten all of my dinner. My roommate brought friends home, surprised me and she bounced out to meet them, peed everywhere, ran laps around the living room, I threw her outside, she attacks her water bowl, comes in and starts barking at the TV. LOL! 

Some days... you just gotta laugh it off


----------



## LovemyEli

I started protection/tracking immediately at 4 months with my trainer and it def wore him out in the evenings and he would sleep in the next morning. Still does at 14 months. Protection REALLY tires him out, even just after taking a few bites. I think all of the anticipation and barking the entire time :wild:

We also do slight agility there, just little jumps and tunnels. 

Also the flirt pole and the chuck it stick at the park every morning were a staple when he was younger 

When he got a bit older I did find that working with him for longer trying to tire him out, built up his strength and eventually he would keep wanting to go longer and longer.. anyone else experience this?


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Oh, I totally understand your situation here....

Zira is almost 9 months old (on the 9th)... and omg!!!! For the last 2 months... I have seriously wanted to pull every strand of my hair out individually and bang my head against a brick wall!  She... is... HORRIBLE!!!!! 

She is going through a period of "I don't hear you...." and "I don't want to..." She KNOWS her commands, and she used to listen SO well...... Now, forget it! She only listens to me, and even then.... that's still a rare occasion these days. She rips things apart now. She has eaten her toys, the older dog's bed and blanket, the fake plants, some real plants (thankfully not poisonous), some decorations, wallpaper, MY SHOES!, some of my important papers (including my work schedule!).... the list goes on. 

She used to never touch a thing... only her toys. I remember saying how lucky I was for that. Used to brag about how good she was.. how easy! HA! Joke was on me!!!! Geez, I had NO idea what was yet to come!! She drives me up the freaking wall these days .... there are times, I have to put her in 'time out' for a few minutes, just so I can breathe and recollect my sanity..... It's like having a toddler in the house! I am a broken record "Zira, NO!" "Stop!" "Get out of that!" "Leave the cats alone!" "Shut up!" "knock it off!" "No biting!!" "Leave IT!" "Drop it!" "Come here!!" "Calm Down!"......... Some days..... I look forward to work. LOL! 

Her nicknames here are "the beast" and "spawn of satan". She really is a hellhound! ....I worry about my sanity sometimes....  I'm sure I'll just laugh about it a few years down the road. For now though.... the insanity is running at full strength here!! lol! Going into heat didn't help matters either.... I hope this stage ends soon..... 

Good luck with your hellhound!


----------



## Dooney's Mom

TrickyShepherd said:


> Oh, I totally understand your situation here....
> 
> Zira is almost 9 months old (on the 9th)... and omg!!!! For the last 2 months... I have seriously wanted to pull every strand of my hair out individually and bang my head against a brick wall!  She... is... HORRIBLE!!!!!
> 
> She is going through a period of "I don't hear you...." and "I don't want to..." She KNOWS her commands, and she used to listen SO well...... Now, forget it! She only listens to me, and even then.... that's still a rare occasion these days. She rips things apart now. She has eaten her toys, the older dog's bed and blanket, the fake plants, some real plants (thankfully not poisonous), some decorations, wallpaper, MY SHOES!, some of my important papers (including my work schedule!).... the list goes on.
> 
> She used to never touch a thing... only her toys. I remember saying how lucky I was for that. Used to brag about how good she was.. how easy! HA! Joke was on me!!!! Geez, I had NO idea what was yet to come!! She drives me up the freaking wall these days .... there are times, I have to put her in 'time out' for a few minutes, just so I can breathe and recollect my sanity..... It's like having a toddler in the house! I am a broken record "Zira, NO!" "Stop!" "Get out of that!" "Leave the cats alone!" "Shut up!" "knock it off!" "No biting!!" "Leave IT!" "Drop it!" "Come here!!" "Calm Down!"......... Some days..... I look forward to work. LOL!
> 
> Her nicknames here are "the beast" and "spawn of satan". She really is a hellhound! ....I worry about my sanity sometimes....  I'm sure I'll just laugh about it a few years down the road. For now though.... the insanity is running at full strength here!! lol! Going into heat didn't help matters either.... I hope this stage ends soon.....
> 
> Good luck with your hellhound!


I think Dooney and Zira are twins! I used to say the same thing and i could have written what you just wrote- to the T (except for the heat thing) 

I told DH last night about this thread last night after I got home from riding, told him we were not "alone" with our dog being a hellhound. He couldn't figure out if it was a good thing or not that others wanted to strangle their pups too and it is common for a GSD pup to go through it. He especially wasn't happy when i told him how long this could last- LOL

We can't wait to meet Zira and Alex and you and Lauren at the Wiggle Waggle Walk in a few weeks!!!! Too bad we don't all live closer to each other!


----------



## billsharp

Liesl is 9 months and we are going through a similar phase. Props to you on the schedule you keep with Dooney--it sounds like you are going above and beyond in your efforts. I believe the solution to these terrible teens is to go back to basics on training--short periods, with basic commands, and definitely rigorous NILIF reinforcement. 

This morning Liesl would not stay in a simple down-stay--got up and ambled leisurely over to me to get a treat. I had to shorten the distance from her and length of the DS to re-focus her. Yes, it feels like regression, but deep in that little coconut brain they're still learning. I also believe that while wearing a dog out can help make it more docile, it still needs to learn to behave on command, regardless of its energy level. There will be unavoidable times when it needs to obey you regardless of its pent-up energy, and this is a great stage for training that (although it is frustrating). 

Finally, Liesl has also gone rabid about the squirrels--I wonder if she smells their rut?


----------



## ponyfarm

I wanted to add..something that really tires my guy out is excursions. One day we went to a dog adoption event (no, Tim is not for adoption, lol, people kept asking!) and then later we went to a local art festival and wandered around quite awhile. Days like that really wear him out. And it doesnt involve lots of running, just activity with some mental stress. Look in your paper for dog friendly events and head out! Its fun for the whole fam!


----------



## msvette2u

Our puppy ate my $120 pair of Keen shoes yesterday AM. Left unsupervised for about 2 minutes 
It's really my fault for leaving them where he figured they were safe chew toys 
Now I need another pair of tenny-shoes.


----------



## carmspack

Dooney's Mom , go back to the other threads such as bloodlines opinions and reading a pedigree.
From the outset I focused on behaviour and took major flak for it . Unfortunately the answer still goes back to behaviour.
The pedigree is built on quick and excitable dogs .
There is not a lot of desire to work for as in the vein of genetic obedience.

now if you care to know what I think , I will go right back and give the same advice.

This dog will not benefit from zooming around with other dogs. I mean , yes he will as he will have releases for his energy but you are making it more difficult for yourself because each time he has a party at the dog park , you become less important .
Same goes for sending the dog off to day-care , which may be more all day doggy mayhem. Fun, yes, but you should be the fountain of fun-time.

You should look into an organized class situation with a good trainer .

Then later on when you have the dog focused on you and responsive to you and you have a reliable recall , you can visit the dog park , if that is your choice , but even then I would have the dog earn the privilege by doing control exercises outside the area. Heel , down , recall etc. If you don't get the response , the dog continues for a walk sans dog park time. 

At this point he or SHE sorry if I get gender wrong , does not have to earn anything. 

Something like agility satisfies both the need for energy and working under direction .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Dooney's Mom

carmspack said:


> Dooney's Mom , go back to the other threads such as bloodlines opinions and reading a pedigree.
> From the outset I focused on behaviour and took major flak for it . Unfortunately the answer still goes back to behaviour.
> The pedigree is built on quick and excitable dogs .
> There is not a lot of desire to work for as in the vein of genetic obedience.
> 
> now if you care to know what I think , I will go right back and give the same advice.
> 
> This dog will not benefit from zooming around with other dogs. I mean , yes he will as he will have releases for his energy but you are making it more difficult for yourself because each time he has a party at the dog park , you become less important .
> Same goes for sending the dog off to day-care , which may be more all day doggy mayhem. Fun, yes, but you should be the fountain of fun-time.
> 
> You should look into an organized class situation with a good trainer .
> 
> Then later on when you have the dog focused on you and responsive to you and you have a reliable recall , you can visit the dog park , if that is your choice , but even then I would have the dog earn the privilege by doing control exercises outside the area. Heel , down , recall etc. If you don't get the response , the dog continues for a walk sans dog park time.
> 
> At this point he or SHE sorry if I get gender wrong , does not have to earn anything.
> 
> Something like agility satisfies both the need for energy and working under direction .
> 
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


before we go into the dog park i do actually work on focus/commands out of the area and we are working on getting closer and closer to the "distractions" and getting more and more control. She does not go in until I get several minutes of good response on commands. I know dog parks and doggy daycare are not necessarily a good thing and I do not intend to take her there forever or all of the time, but I was just at wits end trying to come up with different things to try- she stays pretty good with me at the dog park and we wander all over it (14 acre dog park with pond) and she never goes to far away from me, even if another dog tries to bring her away she will stop and come back. If i wander away from her she comes to me on her own.

i am taking ANY and ALL suggestions at this point. I got upset in the other thread because I felt like you were attacking me for getting the dog in the first place when all i asked was about her pedigree and you did give me the whole low down on her pedigree after that (thank you again btw) I already have the dog, should I have purchased a Working line GSD- maybe/maybe not at this point it doesn't matter. I just knew I wanted a GOOD quality dog without the major health issues my other BYB shepherd had. Without a doubt I have a good quality dog- (she just happens to be driving me crazy and I am struggling with getting a grip on it and what works and does not work for her)

I am here to learn and that I am definitely doing with all of everyone's help

Thanks for the info- i will check into any classes we may have going on in the area!


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Dooney's Mom said:


> I think Dooney and Zira are twins! I used to say the same thing and i could have written what you just wrote- to the T (except for the heat thing)
> 
> I told DH last night about this thread last night after I got home from riding, told him we were not "alone" with our dog being a hellhound. He couldn't figure out if it was a good thing or not that others wanted to strangle their pups too and it is common for a GSD pup to go through it. He especially wasn't happy when i told him how long this could last- LOL
> 
> We can't wait to meet Zira and Alex and you and Lauren at the Wiggle Waggle Walk in a few weeks!!!! Too bad we don't all live closer to each other!



Haha, Oh no, you are definitely not alone! Every shepherd I know of has gone through/ is going through that terrible 'teen' stage! All dogs do, but I have to say, this is the worst "teen" stage I have EVER had to deal with!! She's a beast!:crazy:

I actually had a good laugh today... I went by the pet store with Zira (we like to walk to the little strip of stores around the corner to 1. get a good walk in, and 2. socialize with people/animals and whatever else crosses our path). Usually, I go into the pet store to give her a break, let her rest and get in some air conditioning. They also give her water every time . Anyway, someone had a GSD puppy with them. Of course I couldn't just keep walking. Had to stop and chat. They were talking to me about Zira, asking her age, and how she was to raise so far. I told them about her "teen" stage, and that she's become very naughty. Later in the conversation, I was petting the little pup and they ask if I was looking to get her a 'sibling'.... I laughed, and was like Oh No, she is MORE then enough for me right now!! As much as I want a second, and would love to get her a brother.... I (for now) can very easily say No to even a puppy face..... because, in a few months they turn into this!!!  It goes away eventually though, can't wait for some maturity. For now, just need to keep a good sense of humor..... and attempt to hold onto some sanity!

And we are all very excited to meet you all too! Can't wait for the walk, will be lots of fun! Zira is going to be SO excited to meet a pup her age! I'm sure Dooney will get along great with Zira and Alex! I have a social butterfly... :wub: She likes everyone... even if they don't like her! LOL! She tries so hard to make friends.... Wish ya'll lived closer too, Zira always needs more GSD buddies around here!! They seem to play best with her, and she adores them! She gets along and plays well with everyone, but she definitely pin points the shepherds!!


----------



## Dooney's Mom

LOL, you know those people with the pup are thinking "don't worry OUR dog won't be like that" ROFLMAO- 

We went to Zaxby's for dinner and I worked with Dooney on not barking at random people walking by by playing the LAT game and it worked pretty darn good- then we went to petsmart and we walked all around- she FLIPPED at the big stuffed Golden Retreiver on top of a shelf-took me a minute to get her under control. Then we weaved in and out of all of the isles and I made her do sit/stay and down/stay. She was pretty tired when we got home, so I envision alot of visits to PetSmart. There is a chili cook off downtown this weekend and we are going to go that too!


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Dooney's Mom said:


> LOL, you know those people with the pup are thinking "don't worry OUR dog won't be like that" ROFLMAO-
> 
> We went to Zaxby's for dinner and I worked with Dooney on not barking at random people walking by by playing the LAT game and it worked pretty darn good- then we went to petsmart and we walked all around- she FLIPPED at the big stuffed Golden Retreiver on top of a shelf-took me a minute to get her under control. Then we weaved in and out of all of the isles and I made her do sit/stay and down/stay. She was pretty tired when we got home, so I envision alot of visits to PetSmart. There is a chili cook off downtown this weekend and we are going to go that too!



LOL, funny thing is.... that was ME a few months ago!! I swore my dog was such a good girl, such a breeze to train and work with.... pretty good around the house too! I had NO idea this was coming... it was literally an overnight change! Went to bed with a wonderfully behaved puppy... woke up to a demon dog!!  I wanted to cry.... and some days... I can't help but breakdown a bit... she really is a terror. I love her to death, but she's really trying me lately. She's lucky she ended up here and not somewhere else... cause I am not sure she would have lasted else where during this stage.

Yeah, PetSmart is our favorite outing... she loves it! She does really well too. I did a puppy class with her there, so she's really socialized with the whole pet store sounds and smells. We go there often, some times to actually buy something, but most of the time we just walk around, work on some commands and go see the adoption area (I love playing with the little rescue pups they get in). It's been a good learning tool for Zira and I over the past months. That and outdoor malls.... they are amazing socialization tools for Zira, she has gained a lot of confidence and lessons from walking around the outdoor malls here. I take her out to lunch often too, she's gotten a bit better with "patience" and laying quietly next to me. She can be so good at times... :wub:


----------

